# Portage Lakes OSP 12/23



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

FINALLY made it out today for a few hours! Got there and set-up around 9:30 and fished till around 2ish. Ice was around 4" and real clear. Caught a ton of dink Gills, probably close to 50. Most of the fish were only around 4 or 5 inches, I did manage a few "keeper" size biggest was 8 1/2". They might not of been the biggest fish, but they still were fun to catch! Didn't get into the Largemouth like I'd hoped, mabey next time! This incoming weather sucks!

Also ended up meeting half of OFG down there today, not really, but there were 5 other guys there from the site. Mrphish42, Powerstrokin73, Icebucketjohn, Icefisherman4life and Mousejam. It was good talking to you guys and putting a face to the name! We need to do the on ice get together, WHEN there is good ice!

Here's my first fish of the ice season 08'-09' and the second pic is the catch of the day!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

looks like fun, That shanty you have, is it a shappell rover?


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Parma.....The fish still looked better in person..... nice pic tho. Glad to put a face with the name. Want to say...... glad to meet up with all those named.....plus I strolled over and talked to Vdog........who also was fishing only a short distance away......Parma....Hope this is the start of good times to see these OGF guys doing the "ice get togethers" as you pointed out. I'm just sorry PS73 and I didn't get there earlier, in time to catch up with icebucket john...As for the fishin.....just like you......a bunch of dinks....with some keepers mixed in.......but sure is better poppin them thru that hole......than not catchin nothin......HAPPY AND SAFE HOLIDAYS TO EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU........Jon Sr.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> looks like fun, That shanty you have, is it a shappell rover?


Nope, Eskimo Sport. I hear ya Jon it felt good to get the rust off! I just hope we don't have to wait too long to do it again!


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

Yep good times meeting with half of ogf. Instead of just going around looking i should have been fishing. Because its not lookin like im going to get to go out again till after christmas when we get ice again if the coming rains dont tare it up to much.

James


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Parma......don't forget that we only put that Punderson and or LaDue deal..... on the back burner...... until this ice gives us a shot. Looking forward to doing those two.........Jon Sr....PS. Gotta get IBJOHN in on that also...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I called the baishop there was a few guys going to punderson today, I don'[t know how they did. The guy went there and walked around on the ice but didn't have a n auger, when I called he said that they were on there way back out and drill some holes. I think I might drive around tommorrow to see if I can find any good ice.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Peple......Thanks for the fill in on Punderson.......Guess I can look to you to post if something gets goin there.....2nd....Since you live up that way .....have you ever fished BEARTOWN Lakes off 44 to the west? .... Thanks................Jon Sr.


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

Guys I am so jealous right now! I want out on the ice so bad, but darn work keeps on getting in the way. I guess I should be happy I am working, but this weather and the pics of you guys out there are killing me!! Happy holidays everyone and be safe!
-LA


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

yes i have heard of beartown, i have icefished there once, some extremely small gills.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Liquid Assets said:


> Guys I am so jealous right now! I want out on the ice so bad, but darn work keeps on getting in the way. I guess I should be happy I am working, but this weather and the pics of you guys out there are killing me!! Happy holidays everyone and be safe!
> -LA


Liquid Assets....You'll get plenty of chances to get out there in the next 3 months, HOPEFULLY!

Beartown Lakes.... Jim at One Stop told me and a buddy of mine it was pretty good fishing. I guess they stock alot of trout right before ice-up and people target them. I saw a few pics a couple years ago of guys with stringer fulls caught from there. It's not too far from Ladue, right off 44 I think?


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

it was great to meet all you guys out there today. you guys are super cool. i wish i woulda brought my fishin gear and just stayed. oh well. hopefully we can all hook up again soon. have a great holiday everyone if i dont see ya on the ice tomorrow haaaaa.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I KNEW I should have called in sick!

Great job Parma! If I can't get out, at least the pics can show how much fun you had. 

I drove home in all that ice and rain tonight... MAN it is coming down out there! Please be VERY careful on the ice and mind those edges. They'll go first!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Parma Bass: Glad you continued to have some action after I left.The pics are great. Sorry I missed the other OGF'ers. Sometimes the comradere' means more than catching fish. Sounds like you had a great time at your first ice excursion. 

I drove to Mogadore; saw 2 guys off Palm Rd and walked out to talk with them around 7:00pm. The werent doing any good, but nontheless, having a nice time fishing also. I didnt see anyone else on Mog, but reports said one guys (PS73) walked from Congress Lake Road eastward to the island.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Parma and Peple.....Thanks for the reply on Beartown.. I've done research on it in the past........Location/fishing articles/bits and pieces..... that's why I wanted to know if anyone fished it on regular basis and had first hand knowledge...........It just happens to be one of those smaller, out of the way places that I just never seemed to get too and as you well know......the kind that the locals all to well, enjoy and dont want the word getting out. Which brings a place like that to mind......Because... when was the last time you read much about Aquilla Lake........It was one of the first places guys talked about , when Ice fishing was mentioned in our area.....WHICH BRINGS UP.....HAS IT BECOME THAT FISHLESS......OR IN OUR HASTE TO GET TO EVERY OTHER PLACE THAT GETS KUDO'S IN OUR FAST PACED LIVES......OR HAS IT JUST BECOME MISPLACED IN OUR MINDS.......YES, IT'S SMALL, BUT YEARS AGO, THE STATE RECORD NORTHERN PIKE WAS FROM THERE....IT HAD GOOD GILLS/ CRAPPIES/ AND PERCH.........Kinda like I was talkin to Parma about yesterday.....when I mentioned Punderson.....But once again THANKS....for it's replys like yours that make OGF the "site" it is........Jon Sr.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Parma...Looks like you had a fun day on the OSP ice...Met some nice people and caught fish...You are right about this incomming weather...From what I saw this morning a whole week of it...HAPPY HOLIDAYS...C.L....


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey PB, nice pics!



> yes i have heard of beartown, i have icefished there once, some extremely small gills.


same here. i never knew they stocked trout there though. my in laws live real close to there.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah it was fun guys!! I'm not looking forward to hearing the next report after that MONSOON last night The fish were in that area thick, if you look at the screen on my Vex I was in 8' and it's showing solid fish from about 4' all the way to the bottom. Too bad they weren't bigger, OH WELL!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

punderson had around 3" of ice... but off of the beach there was a little over 2 1/2". there were some tracks going out there though but that was from yesterday.


----------



## tmerk (Aug 22, 2007)

Guys, I'm so jealous! Icefisherman4life called me at work as soon as he got home, and let me know that he had the opportunity to meet all of you! It would have been great to be out there with all you guys. Jon Sr, you made icefisherman4life's day! Here's hoping you all have a merry and blessed Christmas. Hope to see you all out on the ice sometime soon!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

tmerk.....funny how I met up with IF4LIFE....glad that all came about. But still a little sad that you two were not traveling together...like we say.....it's all got to come our way soon. HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU!!!!!!!! Jon sr.


----------

